# hey need some help



## Walix96 (Jul 30, 2015)

I bought a ps4 from dubai i live in canada originally so I'm just wondering will it work ? and second i got a free game with it too advance war fare so i didn't open it yet but when i get to canada i do wanna play online will it work online i won't have trouble will i ??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the electrical current the same? The game will work in the system, but will the system work on our power?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL, you buy it first and then ask if it will work. That's always a good idea. Not.

You will need an adapter plug to suit Canadian wall outlets. Buy it BEFORE you leave Dubai. Usually, stores that sell luggage sell them. It's much harder to find such an adapter in Canada. They sell adapters to go the opposite way. ie. from Canadian plug to European plug.

The real issue is regional locking. Most games now are not regional locked and so they will usually work. Blue-ray is also multi-regional usually. DVD's are often regional locked and so you may have problems there. Here is a similar thread on a playstation forum.
Can a European PS4 completely work in the U.S.? - PlayStation® Forums

You also should have thought before you bought, about warranty. As far as I know, Playstation warranties are country specific. https://www.google.ca/#q=playstation+warranty++international


----------



## Walix96 (Jul 30, 2015)

OldPro said:


> LOL, you buy it first and then ask if it will work. That's always a good idea. Not.
> 
> You will need an adapter plug to suit Canadian wall outlets. Buy it BEFORE you leave Dubai. Usually, stores that sell luggage sell them. It's much harder to find such an adapter in Canada. They sell adapters to go the opposite way. ie. from Canadian plug to European plug.
> 
> ...


Hey dude lool yea I know I messed up there but I know it will work I have this adapter could u tell me if this is okay its originally from Canada tho the top is what I can put in and the bottom is the plugs also has us cab u tell me if thats good and also yea games aren't regional locked so that means I can play advance war fare right ? And also do u have any idea how game play will be if I buy games from Canada ? They will work but Sony recommends tovget games where I got it from but if I don't will there be a big difference if so in what ??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You not only need a plug adapter, you need something that adapts the current as well.

Considering the relatively low cost of these games why not just sell yours and buy a new one (or a used one) in Canada?


----------



## Walix96 (Jul 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> You not only need a plug adapter, you need something that adapts the current as well.
> 
> Considering the relatively low cost of these games why not just sell yours and buy a new one (or a used one) in Canada?


no i don't need a voltage adapter ps4 supports 100-240v anyways what do you mean low cost of the the game and also its because i have the 1tb version which is the ultimate player edition you cannot find it in canada lol so i would lose money anyways i got a good deal on it


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, no voltage conversion required, just like a laptop or electric razor.

Given that you may have a warranty problem and can't play all DVD's though Walix96, what constitutes a 'good deal' is questionable. You can buy a PS4 on E-bay for $250 and get Advanced Warfare for $30 in any E B Games store in Canada.

So for a 'good deal', I'd say you would have to have got the PS4 and the game for under $200 total. And that's only if you don't want to be able to play DVDs.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Walix96 said:


> no i don't need a voltage adapter ps4 supports 100-240v


So it has the adapter in the power cord like a laptop does?




> anyways what do you mean low cost of the the game


It is pretty self-explanatory isn't it? The consoles do not cost all that much so why not just sell yours and buy a new one, or a used one, here in Canada?





> and also its because i have the 1tb version which is the ultimate player edition you cannot find it in canada lol so i would lose money anyways i got a good deal on it



A freakin' terabyte is hardly necessary but, if you absolutely must have that version, they are being released in North America soon so you can easily buy one here once you arrive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

OldPro said:


> Yes, no voltage conversion required, just like a laptop or electric razor.



I fried my favourite electric razor using it in the UK. I was so pissed.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, razors and hair dryers can do that. The problem is they can handle the voltage difference but they generate more heat and can't dissipate it quickly enough. Going the other way (Europe to N. America) they run slow and hair dryers don't blow as hot. LOL

There is no question that long term, it is always best to have something that corresponds to the country you live in. You can make do for a few weeks vacation but long term is another story.

I think the point here colchar is the OP 'bought before he thought' and now he has to justify what he did. Nothing we say is going to change that.


----------



## Walix96 (Jul 30, 2015)

Warranty isn't a issue I have a year warranty its with Sony I can show them the recipit give them a little cash and done and I checked all over the place people said it works fine ps4 supports 100-240v so no worries there IDC about DVDs anyway I already knew it was region locked and plus ps4 isn't poorly made and prob is better than north american version cause everything that's made around the world is always different and also 1 terbyte will cost much more in north America


----------

